# How do I get access to kernel log files - Tivo HD



## flyboy99 (Aug 7, 2002)

Since yesterday I've been having some rebooting problems with my Tivo HD. How can I get at the log files to try to get some more information?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

With the drive in a PC boot the MFSTools CD MFSLive

from the command line key 
mkdir /mnt/var
mount /dev/sd?9 /mnt/var
cd /mnt/var/log
ls -lsrt Directory of all the files sorted by date in reverse order (newest last) 
cat filename.txt displays the contents of filename.txt
replace the ? with the letter where your TiVo drive is attached usually 'a' or 'b'


----------



## flyboy99 (Aug 7, 2002)

Darn it, there's still no way to get access to the operating system without opening the box and taking the drive out?

Thanks for the help HomeUser.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

flyboy99 said:


> Darn it, there's still no way to get access to the operating system without opening the box and taking the drive out?
> 
> Thanks for the help HomeUser.


 You might find one the Kick Start codes useful for trouble shooting.


----------



## flyboy99 (Aug 7, 2002)

Cool, thanks again, I hadn't seen those before.


----------

